# Windows 7 Freexe ups, require hard reboot



## zzzz (Feb 25, 2011)

I've been using windows 7 for alomst 16 months now and just in the last 2 months I've been experiencing freezeups. It freezes up doing security scans, large downloads and other things. I've went in and and turned off some startup apps I do not use and defragged, cleaned temp files, internet files and other things but it continues. It is not something that happens all the time just occaisionally but seems to be increasing.

I went to MS website and saw where many others are having the same problem. It appears that when you download MS updates some sort of conflict arrises with hardare or software already installed. I know I downloaded 14 updates the other day and the one big update failed. It has failed 3 times now. 

Is anyone else having these problems with Windows 7?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 25, 2011)

Of course they are.
This is par for the course when operating a computer with Windows.

We have one Win 7 machine in our entire office. 2 weeks ago it started freezing up. Like you we had to hard crash it, would respond to nothing else. CTRL-ATL-DEL...nothing.
The only thing that worked was the mouse pointer will move.
The only thing that solved it for us was to wipe out the user, leaving only the administrator. And since Win 7 is a FREAKING NIGHTMARE on computers with multiple users - this was not fun. The IT guy spent 3-4 hours redoing everything.

It hasn't froze after that.


----------



## zzzz (Feb 25, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Of course they are.
> This is par for the course when operating a computer with Windows.
> 
> We have one Win 7 machine in our entire office. 2 weeks ago it started freezing up. Like you we had to hard crash it, would respond to nothing else. CTRL-ATL-DEL...nothing.
> ...



I didn't think of that. I have 2 users set up, both administrative. The one I used just will not log on, it gets stuck in the circle spinning mode and I have to hard shut down. The other one works fine except for the occasional freezes. I have hesitated deleting the other one. I've already moved all the files to the new enviroment except for a couple of internet files. I'll go ahead and delete the other one. Problem is I like to have a backup enviroment in case something goes wrong with the original one just like what happened.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 25, 2011)

zzzz said:


> I've been using windows 7 for alomst 16 months now and just in the last 2 months I've been experiencing freezeups. It freezes up doing security scans, large downloads and other things. I've went in and and turned off some startup apps I do not use and defragged, cleaned temp files, internet files and other things but it continues. It is not something that happens all the time just occaisionally but seems to be increasing.
> 
> I went to MS website and saw where many others are having the same problem. It appears that when you download MS updates some sort of conflict arrises with hardare or software already installed. I know I downloaded 14 updates the other day and the one big update failed. It has failed 3 times now.
> 
> Is anyone else having these problems with Windows 7?



Have you tried using de-icer?


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 25, 2011)

Are you folks using Dell products with Win 7?
Mine does the same thing.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 25, 2011)

If you're using Dell products and you've upgraded to Win 7 (as opposed to the system coming with win 7 already installed) there can be some issues.  I can't remember exactly what the update is called but Dell has BIOs and hardware updates available at their site.  Some have to be loaded and installed in Compatibility Mode.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Feb 25, 2011)

I have 0 problems with Windows 7, and have been using it since it came out. You probably have a lot of services running from installs, you should go through and make sure you disable all non Windows services from non security apps. I also went through and turned off some of the Windows services I do not use. I suggest this site for information on how to speed up your computer.

Windows 7 | Black Viper&#039;s Website | www.blackviper.com


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 25, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> If you're using Dell products and you've upgraded to Win 7 (as opposed to the system coming with win 7 already installed) there can be some issues.  I can't remember exactly what the update is called but Dell has BIOs and hardware updates available at their site.  Some have to be loaded and installed in Compatibility Mode.



It's a Studio XPS that was shipped with 7 installed. Freeze up isn't such a problem anymore. Maybe the auto updates patched the issue. I used to get locked up several times a day, now it's maybe a couple times a week. 

Yeah- something about BIOS and also the battery/charger. 

I was giving a PPT to a group, just praying that the thing would behave LOL.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 25, 2011)

7 upgraded overnight then refused to open...nice...real nice....i had to do a restore to use it....not so nice.....my son was using computer and erased it by accident (that child is a rock at times)...so i have been using firefox which the man had on the computer....so far i havent missed 7 at all


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 25, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > If you're using Dell products and you've upgraded to Win 7 (as opposed to the system coming with win 7 already installed) there can be some issues.  I can't remember exactly what the update is called but Dell has BIOs and hardware updates available at their site.  Some have to be loaded and installed in Compatibility Mode.
> ...



The only issue I have had with my Dell Inspiron is just after I boot up, when I click on an icon to open something it just gives me the spinning wheel for a couple of seconds then nothing happens.  When I click on it the second time the app/game/etc opens normally.  I've had no freeze up issues of any kind on any of my computers.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 25, 2011)

I almost forgot, just in case you're having some unknown hardware issues, Dell has a built in diagnostic tool in BIOs.  Simply boot to BIOs and run the tool.  It'll take about an hour and if you get any errors back just look it up online and it'll tell you what the problem is.


----------



## xsited1 (Feb 25, 2011)

zzzz said:


> I've been using windows 7 for alomst 16 months now and just in the last 2 months I've been experiencing freezeups. It freezes up doing security scans, large downloads and other things. I've went in and and turned off some startup apps I do not use and defragged, cleaned temp files, internet files and other things but it continues. It is not something that happens all the time just occaisionally but seems to be increasing.
> 
> I went to MS website and saw where many others are having the same problem. It appears that when you download MS updates some sort of conflict arrises with hardare or software already installed. I know I downloaded 14 updates the other day and the one big update failed. It has failed 3 times now.
> 
> Is anyone else having these problems with Windows 7?



Freeze-ups, but none that require a hard reboot.  I can usually shut down the frozen application, reopen it and I'm good.  It happens at least a couple times a week.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh course now that I think of it I've never had a computer Freexe ups, at least not that I know of.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 26, 2011)

Interesting.
I am reminded by this thread of "NT Desktop". 
Most people, even a lot of geeks, have never heard of NT Desktop...for good reason - Microsoft buried it.
It was Microsoft's first attempt using the NTFS filing system in a desktop enviroment - it was also an absolute nightmare for IT staff everywhere.
It was a precursor to Windows XP.
Vista was Microsofts first attempt to produce a new "ground up" OS after XP. And anyone who had Vista probably felt like a guinea pig, and should have - because you were. Just like the early adopters of XP.
Windows 7 is MS's 2nd attempt - and therefore less buggy than Vista. 
However there are still obvious problems, I looked around the net and found an incredible number of posts and blogs about application freezes in Win7...indicative of a memory problem. 

The other clear and BIG issue in Win7 is permission problems. If you are a single user, you will likely have no issues. But if you are using Win7 in an office enviroment with more than one user  - WHOLE different experience. I have seen some really solid Windows geeks bouncing their head against the walls trying to figure out wht the &%^*% does this application not work for user A - when it does everyone else - and the permission settings are identical.
So - it seems to me MS will have to address the memory allocation issue, and the permission issues.


----------



## Trajan (Feb 26, 2011)

the dreaded blue screen of death has morphed into ...'lockdown'. 

I run XP on my home gaming comp. and will never give it up, I have the XP MS OS disc and will, when as it eventually will my HD goes down, I will not install win 7 or Vista or whatever horror they have cooked up at that time, I will install XP.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 26, 2011)

Trajan said:


> the dreaded blue screen of death has morphed into ...'lockdown'.
> 
> I run XP on my home gaming comp. and will never give it up, I have the XP MS OS disc and will, when as it eventually will my HD goes down, I will not install win 7 or Vista or whatever horror they have cooked up at that time, I will install XP.



With exception to Windows 2000, XP became MS's most reliable OS.
Great pain was experienced by early adopters. XP was a dog when it was first released - as every M$ system is.
M$ cannot widely release a beta like Linux does. No one will pay for a beta, and what if the beta was good? Who the hell would run out and buy Win7 if you have a perfectly good Win7 beta already running? Therefore they sell beta systems to unfortunate souls who buy too early.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 27, 2011)

SP1 has been released.  

Download details: Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2 Service Pack 1 (KB976932)

I've been running it since the MSDN release.


----------



## Trajan (Feb 27, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > the dreaded blue screen of death has morphed into ...'lockdown'.
> ...



I have vista on a laptop I bought last year, they would not put XP on it...i toyed with doing it myself but figured I would give it shot.....man did that decision blow. i am toying with wiping it. 

I remember win 2K. I still have a comp around here i have  not fired up a in years with that on it.....I cannot modify it though, I cannot upgrade anything.....


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 27, 2011)

I used ME for years and was pleased with it.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 27, 2011)

strollingbones said:


> 7 upgraded overnight then refused to open...nice...real nice....i had to do a restore to use it....not so nice.....my son was using computer and erased it by accident (that child is a rock at times)...so i have been using firefox which the man had on the computer....so far i havent missed 7 at all


i'm pretty sure you are talking about IE(internet explorer) not windows 7


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 27, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> I used ME for years and was pleased with it.


ME was a dog
win 98B was the more stable
but win98C wasnt bad


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 27, 2011)

DiveCon said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > I used ME for years and was pleased with it.
> ...



ME was horrendous, but still not as bad as NT Workstation.
Win98B was the 2nd most stable M$ operating system, XP sp2 being ist.
The problem with Win98 was it was FULL of security holes. For Gods sake you could send someone an email and it could infect the computer even if you didn't open it.


----------



## Intense (Feb 27, 2011)

zzzz said:


> I've been using windows 7 for alomst 16 months now and just in the last 2 months I've been experiencing freezeups. It freezes up doing security scans, large downloads and other things. I've went in and and turned off some startup apps I do not use and defragged, cleaned temp files, internet files and other things but it continues. It is not something that happens all the time just occaisionally but seems to be increasing.
> 
> I went to MS website and saw where many others are having the same problem. It appears that when you download MS updates some sort of conflict arrises with hardare or software already installed. I know I downloaded 14 updates the other day and the one big update failed. It has failed 3 times now.
> 
> Is anyone else having these problems with Windows 7?



If I start up mine, then restart it I am good all day, if not it is guaranteed to freeze up. The Blue screen message is that the 2nd board did not respond to the primary fast enough. PIA when you are in the middle of something. Again I will restart the Computer after being on it 5-15 minutes, and it is fine, when I fail to do that, I crash.


----------



## AllieBaba (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow this is actually a really good thread.

Windows 7 gave me a little grief; I bought it and it never loaded properly, so for the last I don't know how many months I've been using the free 60-day trial. 

Works okay on my little HP laptop; and it works fine on my pc but it does freeze up terribly on that computer (it's a dell).


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 28, 2011)

i've been running the 64 bit version of win7 for months and love it


----------



## AllieBaba (Feb 28, 2011)

I have to have windows for school, so I have no choice. Except for the money I wasted BUYING it, it hasn't thrown me anything I haven't been able to cope with. It expired today, though. I have to see if I can trick them into giving me another free trial since it's too much work to figure out how the fuck to get what I paid for to work.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 28, 2011)

AllieBaba said:


> I have to have windows for school, so I have no choice. Except for the money I wasted BUYING it, it hasn't thrown me anything I haven't been able to cope with. It expired today, though. I have to see if I can trick them into giving me another free trial since it's too much work to figure out how the fuck to get what I paid for to work.



Go to the Dell site and download and install BIOs version A10.  If you have one of the older BIOs versions that might be some of the problem you're experiencing.

On second thought since I don't know how old your dell is go to the Dell download site and use the model look up feature and it will give you an entire list of recommended and optional upgrades and downloads specific for your model.  Most of the optionals you probably aren't going to need or want, they're mostly bloatware related.  It will probably recommend the A10 BIOs version but if it doesn't get the highest version it does recommend.


----------



## Douger (Feb 28, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Interesting.
> I am reminded by this thread of "NT Desktop".
> Most people, even a lot of geeks, have never heard of NT Desktop...for good reason - Microsoft buried it.
> It was Microsoft's first attempt using the NTFS filing system in a desktop enviroment - it was also an absolute nightmare for IT staff everywhere.
> It was a precursor to Windows XP.


LOL. I remember it.It was the first RC of Whistler (Windoze XP). I was on the Beta team at M$ back then. Once I saw the actual source code for Whistler I switched to Debian(various versions) and never used Microshit again.
Why would anyone in their right mind pay money for a product they know is defective before they even pay for it ?


----------



## zzzz (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm using an HP laptop. Windows 7 came with it and I really had no problems until the last couple of months. I have been having problems downloading the Windows 7 Service Pack 1 for x64-based Systems (KB976932). It took me 4 tries to get it downloaded without freezing and then it installed incorrectly. All the other updates, no problem. It also freezes up occaisionally when I do a defrag or full system virus scan. The freeze usually happens about 20 minutes or later in the process. The screen and mouse freeze and the I lose internet connection. 

I have deleted the extra enviroment/user that I had and examined file usuage looking for a suspect file but do not see anything. I am thinking from what I have read that is is an update conflict. Unsure of what to do there but MS should be aware of the problem I would think.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 28, 2011)

zzzz said:


> I'm using an HP laptop. Windows 7 came with it and I really had no problems until the last couple of months. I have been having problems downloading the Windows 7 Service Pack 1 for x64-based Systems (KB976932). It took me 4 tries to get it downloaded without freezing and then it installed incorrectly. All the other updates, no problem. It also freezes up occaisionally when I do a defrag or full system virus scan. The freeze usually happens about 20 minutes or later in the process. The screen and mouse freeze and the I lose internet connection.
> 
> I have deleted the extra enviroment/user that I had and examined file usuage looking for a suspect file but do not see anything. I am thinking from what I have read that is is an update conflict. Unsure of what to do there but MS should be aware of the problem I would think.



Yep...there was a problem with SP1. 
I heard that Norton and Win7 is a terrible combination - is that what you have?


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 28, 2011)

I did the SP-1 for 64 bit two days ago on this (home built) machine.  No problems and no problems since I loaded Win 7 on it around a month ago.
Oh I forgot, it wouldn't recognize my 10 year old  3 in 1 printer and there are no compatible drivers available. 
As for my laptop, it hasn't been connected to the internet lately, we'll see today what happens when I turn it on here at the house.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 28, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> I did the SP-1 for 64 bit two days ago on this (home built) machine.  No problems and no problems since I loaded Win 7 on it around a month ago.
> Oh I forgot, it wouldn't recognize my 10 year old  3 in 1 printer and there are no compatible drivers available.
> As for my laptop, it hasn't been connected to the internet lately, we'll see today what happens when I turn it on here at the house.



I poked around other places today because this topic interested me.
It certainly seems that the home setup (one user and with a limited number of applications) and business machines with multiple users/VPN's/multiple applications and client/server systems - is two completely different things.

Nearly everything that I have read about Win7 is in 3 catagories:
1) 64 bit drivers for printers etc. that might only be a year old...with no recourse.
2) Permissions/sharing issues 
3) Application freezing that also locks the whole system.

In other words - nearly identical to the problems with XP when it was first released. So...in a couple years Win7 will be smooth and reliable...and then they will release Win8 and "reboot" the process all over again.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 28, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > I did the SP-1 for 64 bit two days ago on this (home built) machine.  No problems and no problems since I loaded Win 7 on it around a month ago.
> ...



True but my primary OS will still be Ubuntu.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 28, 2011)

my biggest problem with win7 and drivers was my webcam
logitech decided not to make supporting drivers for it


----------



## Samson (Feb 28, 2011)

Yep, Yep...got a new Dell with WINDOWS 7 over Christmas and have continuous freexe ups requiring the Hard Boot...no CTRL/ALT/Delete to show, and shutdown an errant program HERE BY GOD.

The good news is the reboot takes very little time.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 28, 2011)

Samson said:


> Yep, Yep...got a new Dell with WINDOWS 7 over Christmas and have continuous freexe ups requiring the Hard Boot...no CTRL/ALT/Delete to show, and shutdown an errant program HERE BY GOD.
> 
> The good news is the reboot takes very little time.


my laptop is HP and it came with XP
i wiped the drive and did a clean fresh install of win7 64 bit
the XP was only the 32 bit version so i didnt want any remnant of it left


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 28, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> True but my primary OS will still be Ubuntu.



Aye...me too.
4 machines in my house, 3 ubuntu, 1 running Ubuntu ultimate edition


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 1, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > True but my primary OS will still be Ubuntu.
> ...



Dual boot for most of mine simply because there are apps/games I use that are windows specific and don't do well in VB.


----------



## ginscpy (Mar 1, 2011)

I intend to stay with my Windows XP until it croaks.   (no longer supported - no problem) Fairly reliable - unless the user goofs up.

Heard Windows Vista was a nightmare.


----------



## waltky (May 29, 2011)

Uncle Ferd still tryin' to get the hang of Windows 95...

*Ballmer: 'Windows 8 is coming!'*
_May 27, 2011 -- Microsoft CEO Steve Ballmer this week let slip what was already a poorly kept secret: Windows 8 will go on sale next year.  But that's not a message Microsoft wants to let out so soon, apparently: The company issued a retraction shortly after Ballmer's speech._


> Windows 7 had been the fastest-selling version of Windows ever, but sales started to slump last quarter. Knowledge that a new product is on its way may soften demand even further, analysts say.  At a developers conference in Tokyo earlier this week, Ballmer spoke about Microsoft's current product successes as a launching point to talk about what he believes will be an even brighter future. When he came to Windows 7, he noted that the next version of Windows will be even better.  "We're obviously hard at work on the next version of Windows," said Ballmer said, according to a transcript. "As we look forward to the next generation of Windows systems, which will come out next year, there's a whole lot more coming. As we progress through the year, you ought to expect to hear a lot about Windows 8. Windows 8 slates, tablets, PCs, a variety of different form factors."
> 
> Microsoft declined to comment to CNNMoney about Ballmer's remarks, but many news organizations received an amusing backtracking statement from the company's PR team earlier in the week.  "It appears there was a misstatement," Microsoft's representatives told CNET, PC Magazine and others. "We are eagerly awaiting the next generation of Windows 7 hardware that will be available in the coming fiscal year. To date, we have yet to formally announce any timing or naming for the next version of Windows."  Until this week, Microsoft's top brass have been unusually secretive about Windows 8. The company is typically is unafraid to discuss or even release beta versions to the public, but this time it's working quietly.
> 
> ...


----------



## JBeukema (May 29, 2011)

1) Revo 
2) CCleaner
3) JV16 cleanuing
4) Clean and compact registry
5) Defrag and organize HD w/ Smart Defrag
6) Reformat and install Linux Mint


----------



## JBeukema (May 29, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Nearly everything that I have read about Win7 is in 3 catagories:
> 1) 64 bit drivers for printers etc. that might only be a year old...with no recourse.



I run many 32-bit programs/drivers on my machine with little meaningful problems





> 2) Permissions/sharing issues



Yes, even after disabling UAC. Apparently, when I create and save a file, I don't own it. 


After I take ownership, I must give myself permission to edit it


After I do that, I still can't delete it, so I boot a live linux USB and use that to get rid of it


> In other words - nearly identical to the problems with XP when it was first released. So...in a couple years Win7 will be smooth and reliable...and then they will release Win8 and "reboot" the process all over again.



And all the world's servers (including, for a long time, Micrsoft's) will still run Linux for a reason


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 30, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> 2) Permissions/sharing issues





JBeukema said:


> Yes, even after disabling UAC. Apparently, when I create and save a file, I don't own it.
> 
> 
> After I take ownership, I must give myself permission to edit it
> ...



In the business world...take this problem times 10.
One of the most interesting things I have seen is that permissions in Win7 don't work the same on one box to the next, which should be impossible. 
To me, this suggests that permissions are handled by multiple system programs that overlap. If this is true - the security hole that this permits is HUGE.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 2, 2011)

*Windows 7 Freeze ups, require hard reboot*

Ya know, now that I think about it I've had girlfriends like that.


----------



## Douger (Jun 2, 2011)

Windoze is an OS made by idiots, for idiots.
Yes. I realize that Bill Gates is rich.
So are Lady GagGag, Okrah, David Letterberg and Snookie. Entertainment by idiots, for idiots.


----------

